# espresso NEAT



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

espresso NEAT is an artisan coffee bar in downtown Darien, CT. neat: \'net\

1: free from added matter; pure 2: marked by tasteful simplicity 3: of the very best kind; excellent

More...


----------

